# spencer lake



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

i went out around 8 for some squirrels at spencer lake. i stayed till about 1 and didnt see a single squirrel. are there squirrels at spencer or does anyone know of any good places in NE ohio for squirrel?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Yea your back yard. 
Told you it was a waste to go there...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

lol is there anything at spencer


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

williamonica0214 said:


> lol is there anything at spencer


i saw a cardnal and a woodpecker but thats it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last time I hunted Spencer was with a Fice Dog. That was 10 years ago. Two of us could have limited in four hours but took two each and let the dog work the rest. Remember that Spencer is public and gets the snot knocked out of it. Add to that the lack of mast this year and you should be hunting the edges of the woods bordering cornfields and even soybean fields. What little mast produced was probably cleaned out in a week or two. My yard has five Hickory and three mature Oaks all of which produced minimal or zero mast. 
The squirrels are hitting the berry bush and seed plants. I will be feeding them shelled corn all winter or most will die of starvation.


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Last time I hunted Spencer was with a Fice Dog. That was 10 years ago. Two of us could have limited in four hours but took two each and let the dog work the rest. Remember that Spencer is public and gets the snot knocked out of it. Add to that the lack of mast this year and you should be hunting the edges of the woods bordering cornfields and even soybean fields. What little mast produced was probably cleaned out in a week or two. My yard has five Hickory and three mature Oaks all of which produced minimal or zero mast.
> The squirrels are hitting the berry bush and seed plants. I will be feeding them shelled corn all winter or most will die of starvation.


thanks, i walked by the cornfields a little bit and saw some corn on the stalks, maybe next time ill target those


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

You aren't very far from Wellington. Have you tried out there. Less traffic.


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> You aren't very far from Wellington. Have you tried out there. Less traffic.


i have not tried wellington yet

is it worth a shot somethime?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

odds are better than at Spencer. Its a smaller area with a small pond, but hidden and a lot less traffic than Spencer has. I haven't been out there recently myself (since August) but last year was better.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Zac,
Have you ever tried to hunt squirrels out of a boat? I've been taken my Nephew and another boy this year and they have done well. We hunted on the Little Muskingum river. The boys had a great time and it is so easy. We saw about 20 squirrels. All together in one day the boys got 7.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

Big Joey said:


> Zac,
> Have you ever tried to hunt squirrels out of a boat? I've been taken my Nephew and another boy this year and they have done well. We hunted on the Little Muskingum river. The boys had a great time and it is so easy. We saw about 20 squirrels. All together in one day the boys got 7.
> 
> Good Luck!!!



i havnt tryed out of a boat yet, i dont have one but if i get one ill keep that in mind. sounds fun


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i fish at spencer a lot and i like it there but i would not hunt it. when im there there are so many people and there are gun shots going off all the time.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Dont bother trying Ducks at Spencer.
I was there Last Thursday, Ducks are already avoiding it ( it has the plauge) and season is just 1 week old.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have seen a couple of people there trying to duck hunt. i dont think it would be good because there are allways people shooting, fishing, walking, and just stuff like that.


----------

